# difference de perf entre G3 et G4 a meme frequence...



## safri_duo78 (23 Juin 2004)

voila je voulai savoir si yavait une grosse difference de perf entre un G3  et un G4  a meme frequence (par exemple un G3 500 et un G4 500...) quelles sont les difference niveau architecture du processeur a par la frequence (instruction en plus?, memoire cache?) 
par exemple vaut il mieu un G4 500 ou bien un G3 800 ??? 
(ouai c'est des question un peu naz mais ca m'interesse vraiment)
cela dit merci d'avance de repondre a mes question...


----------



## Olive94 (24 Juin 2004)

Pour avoir longtemps eu sous les yeux un G4 400 et a coté un Imac 400, il n'y a pas photo, le G4 etait bien devant le G3. De meme, le G4 400 eclatait un Ibook 700 facilement sur certains tests Photoshop (attention la vitesse de disque n'etait pas la meme non plus)
L'altivec du G4 joue un bon role d'accelerateur, surtout sur photoshop et compagnie.

Entre un G4 500 et un G3 800, je prendrai le G4 500 sans hésiter.

Apres reste a savoir si tu parles de tours ou de portables (peut etre qu'une tour G3 bien blindée en ram et avec des disques veloces peut faire le poids face a un portable G4 peu fourni en ram et avec un disque mediocre)


----------



## Olive94 (24 Juin 2004)

En fait il faudrait que tu nous dises exactement quel modèles de macs tu voudrais comparer... (dans le cas ou tu hésites pour un achat !)


----------



## Caster (24 Juin 2004)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir longtemps eu sous les yeux un G4 400 et a coté un Imac 400, il n'y a pas photo, le G4 etait bien devant le G3. De meme, le G4 400 eclatait un Ibook 700 facilement sur certains tests Photoshop (attention la vitesse de disque n'etait pas la meme non plus)
> L'altivec du G4 joue un bon role d'accelerateur, surtout sur photoshop et compagnie.
> 
> Entre un G4 500 et un G3 800, je prendrai le G4 500 sans hésiter.
> ...



je suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis ..j'approuve 
pas mieux comme dirait l'autre


----------



## Olive94 (24 Juin 2004)

Je sais que pas mal de gens dénigrent le test Xbench, mais les réusultats permettent de donner "en gros" une idée de comparaison.
Ca se passe sur le site de Xbench   :style:


----------



## mercutio (24 Juin 2004)

Soyons sérieux, un G4 dans le meilleur des cas apporte un gain de clacul de 30 à 60 %. Entre un G4 500 et un G3 800 (+ 60 % de fréquence), il n'y a pas photo, le G3 sera à devant dans tous les domaines.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Juin 2004)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Entre un G4 500 et un G3 800, je prendrai le G4 500 sans hésiter.


J'espere que tu n'es pas joueur, là où les MHz priment avant tout.
Sans parler du fait que la carte vidéo d'origine du G3/800 (radeon 7500) est bien supérieure au vieillissant G4/500 (Rage128) ainsi que la plupart des éléments interne plus rapides et récents (bus carte mère)
Contrairement à toi, à prix équivalent, j'estime que le G3/800 reste une bien meilleure affaire que le G4/500.

L'Altivec c'est bien, les MHz c'est mieux.


----------

